# Does anybody know of any good fishing in Cancun?



## blanetankersley (Jan 17, 2009)

I am going to Cancun for my senior trip and i was wondering if anybody knew if the fishing there was good?


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Not to hate on fishing, but I personally would be "fishing" for the women and booze!!!!


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

I was there 2 weeks ago, great Sailfishing....Isla Mujeres is an island 4 miles off cancun where the charter fleet is. Go to the Port of Juarez and catch the ferry, i believe its 7 dollars...one you get there just ask the tourist booth and ask for charters...to see some picture go to the OUT OF THE AREA REPORTS and look for Isla Mujeres


----------

